# Breaking....TB Jersey Found



## just_me (Mar 20, 2017)

Not 100% confirmed yet but it appears that the FBI has located Tom Brady`s Superbowl Jersey. The report said it was found outside the US.

I`m willing to bet it was on it`s way to a Russian museum to sit next to Bob Craft`s stolen Superbowl ring.

We`ll see soon enough.

Hopefully not a false report.


----------



## just_me (Mar 20, 2017)

Looks to be legit, plus, the same poser had pawned his other stolen jersey from the Seahawk`s Game as well.
Texas Lt. Governor stood by getting it returned and had the Rangers look into it. International incident brought in the FBI.


----------



## just_me (Mar 20, 2017)

I would have lost that bet. Mexico.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 20, 2017)

Doesn't the fbi have better things to do than track down a sweaty game shirt?


----------



## just_me (Mar 20, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Doesn't the fbi have better things to do than track down a sweaty game shirt?


 The Patriots will reimburse the FBI costs and the Texas Lt. Governor`s costs. International theft is their jurisdiction.

Texas Pride is what kicked off such a search,( you don`t embarrass Texas) the Seahawk`s game jersey had no such importance because they were embarrassed.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 20, 2017)

You wouldn't believe the number of boats that get stolen in the SE, particularly FL, and get sold overseas, particularly mexico. Hundreds of boats a year, some pushing a million dollars each.

What does the fbi say? Not a priority. Talk to the state police. State police could give a rip. It doesn't involve asset forfeiture or fines.

A friggin piece of nylon that cost maybe $75 dollars?


----------



## just_me (Mar 21, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You wouldn't believe the number of boats that get stolen in the SE, particularly FL, and get sold overseas, particularly mexico. Hundreds of boats a year, some pushing a million dollars each.
> 
> What does the fbi say? Not a priority. Talk to the state police. State police could give a rip. It doesn't involve asset forfeiture or fines.
> 
> A friggin piece of nylon that cost maybe $75 dollars?



You know one of the Candidates caught a lot of abuse for saying Mexicans are criminals.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 21, 2017)

just_me said:


> You know one of the Candidates caught a lot of abuse for saying Mexicans are criminals.


The irony in that statement is that it isn't mexicans who are stealing the boats. It's one of the markets, but they aren't the exporters.


----------



## just_me (Mar 21, 2017)

greg nr said:


> The irony in that statement is that it isn't mexicans who are stealing the boats. It's one of the markets, but they aren't the exporters.



Buying stolen goods is a crime, so is supporting said markets.


----------



## just_me (Mar 21, 2017)

greg nr said:


> The irony in that statement is that it isn't mexicans who are stealing the boats. It's one of the markets, but they aren't the exporters.



If you mean they are using Mexico as a front without Mexican Government, or citizens, then you can`t fault Mexicans. But what are the odds these markets get by the Cartels ?


----------



## just_me (Mar 21, 2017)

Brady`s jersey was in Mexico by a Mexican foreign reporter. That alone does not imply all Mexicans. But neither did the Candidate.


----------



## KryptoBud (Mar 22, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You wouldn't believe the number of boats that get stolen in the SE, particularly FL, and get sold overseas, particularly mexico. Hundreds of boats a year, some pushing a million dollars each.
> 
> What does the fbi say? Not a priority. Talk to the state police. State police could give a rip. It doesn't involve asset forfeiture or fines.
> 
> A friggin piece of nylon that cost maybe $75 dollars?


An estimated $500,000 dollar piece of nylon. I understand what you're saying though. I think the big difference between stolen boats/cars and a shirt is the amount of resources used to recover it. They only needed to find one individual and there were hundreds of camera's in and around the super bowl that had him on video. Rosco P Coltrane could've found this guy.


----------



## just_me (Mar 24, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> An estimated $500,000 dollar piece of nylon. I understand what you're saying though. I think the big difference between stolen boats/cars and a shirt is the amount of resources used to recover it. They only needed to find one individual and there were hundreds of camera's in and around the super bowl that had him on video. Rosco P Coltrane could've found this guy.



Rosco did have trouble sometimes knowing who was who.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 24, 2017)

just_me said:


> If you mean they are using Mexico as a front without Mexican Government, or citizens, then you can`t fault Mexicans. But what are the odds these markets get by the Cartels ?


What I meant was it isn't mexicans stealing the boats. It's not mexicans shipping them overseas. A lot do end up in mexico, but some make it all the way to the middle east and russia.


----------



## just_me (Mar 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> What I meant was it isn't mexicans stealing the boats. It's not mexicans shipping them overseas. A lot do end up in mexico, but some make it all the way to the middle east and russia.



That would be a hefty shipping cost. Trans Atlantic Navigation has to meet requirements. Small boats are not capable.


----------



## greg nr (Mar 24, 2017)

just_me said:


> That would be a hefty shipping cost. Trans Atlantic Navigation has to meet requirements. Small boats are not capable.


They fit in shipping containers. We aren't talking about mega yachts here. You would be surprised how expensive triple engine center consoles can be.

Really cheap to ship. Farm equipment or scrap parts. No real red tape for multi-national shippers playing three card monty. This isn't run by a couple of immigrants in a stolen pickup truck.

Cheaper to run on their hulls to the Caribbean.


----------



## just_me (Mar 24, 2017)

greg nr said:


> They fit in shipping containers. We aren't talking about mega yachts here. You would be surprised how expensive triple engine center consoles can be.
> 
> Really cheap to ship. Farm equipment or scrap parts. No real red tape for multi-national shippers playing three card monty. This isn't run by a couple of immigrants in a stolen pickup truck.



Well i was wrong, I thought it would be costly. Makes sense if it`s cheap enough. Especially if you pack and ship from Mexico.


----------



## jerryb73 (Mar 24, 2017)

Fuck Tom Brady and his jersey..


----------



## visajoe1 (Mar 25, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Fuck Tom Brady and his jersey..


well said!


----------



## greg nr (Apr 2, 2017)

just_me said:


> Well i was wrong, I thought it would be costly. Makes sense if it`s cheap enough. Especially if you pack and ship from Mexico.


They ship from US ports. Newark, Miami, Baltimore. Direct to country. Easy Peasy. You would think it would be easy to stop. But sports memorabilia is much more critical.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 2, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Fuck Tom Brady and his jersey..


Really, it's only one jersey outta five. I'm sure he'll add more to the collection before he's done no big deal.


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 2, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> Really, it's only one jersey outta five. I'm sure he'll add more to the collection before he's done no big deal.


Lol.. your probably right


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Apr 14, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Fuck Tom Brady and his jersey..


Tom Brady is the greatest NFL winner of all time. And I'm happy it eats you up inside.


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Apr 14, 2017)

Hey, idiots in this thread (not all, just the idiots, and you know who you are),

The NFL drove this investigation and recovery effort. Why? Because if they can't keep a simple-minded, untrained memorabilia thief from walking into a post-Super Bowl locker room and stealing an item worth an estimated $500,000, then what confidence should Super Bowl attendees have that they are protected from highly trained terrorists who are motivated to perpertrate acts of violence at the most watched event of the year?


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 15, 2017)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> Tom Brady is the greatest NFL winner of all time. And I'm happy it eats you up inside.


Funny how Brady himself admitted guilt in "deflategate" and you damn fools don't wanna believe him..smh


----------



## ZaraBeth420 (Apr 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Funny how Brady himself admitted guilt in "deflategate" and you damn fools don't wanna believe him..smh


TB NEVER admitted guilt.

And gee, it's funny how MIT, Princeton, and other academic universities with REAL scientists and engineers all supported the air pressure measurements as expected loss of pressure due to the difference in temps inside vs. outside.

And gee, it's funny how NFL stars like Jerry Rice condemned Brady, and then admitted himself that he used stickem as a receiver when it was illegal.

Yet he gets a pass for ADMITTING he cheated.


----------



## KryptoBud (Apr 24, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Funny how Brady himself admitted guilt in "deflategate" and you damn fools don't wanna believe him..smh


NY Law School Professor Robert Blecker


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2017)

ZaraBeth420 said:


> TB NEVER admitted guilt.
> 
> And gee, it's funny how MIT, Princeton, and other academic universities with REAL scientists and engineers all supported the air pressure measurements as expected loss of pressure due to the difference in temps inside vs. outside.
> 
> ...


Destroying incriminating evidence (cell phone) is an admission of guilt. follow along Jack.. and every QB in the league said he or any other QB would know and benefit from a softer ball.. they would have won anyway so no need to cheat, but it's the Patriot way.. yes temp effects pressure but so do "ball boys"..


----------



## jerryb73 (Apr 25, 2017)

KryptoBud said:


> NY Law School Professor Robert Blecker


Idc bout that, just what Brady himself did..


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 3, 2017)

I found an elbow in Jew Jersey once


----------



## jerryb73 (May 4, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> I found an elbow in Jew Jersey once


Elbow as in pound? Or like one to the back of the head?


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (May 4, 2017)

jerryb73 said:


> Elbow as in pound? Or like one to the back of the head?


finger british pound you with a brick of a dick


----------



## jerryb73 (May 5, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> finger british pound you with a brick of a dick


Lol.. speak English


----------

